# The Wachowski’s making new science fiction



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*9th December 2009 04:33 AM*

David Allen

Could the Wachowski brothers (Ok! brother and sister!) be filming a secret science fiction film sent ninety years in the future and follows on from the Iraq war!
According to Arianna Huffington of the Huffington Post, the film is going to have be a small scale production, think Cloverfield, this was a virtual unknown concept until the first trailers were released then its cult status began to build.
The rumour is that the Wachowski’s are filming an adaption of Cloud Atlas a novel by David Mitchell, they took on the option of this story a while back and have been rumoured to building to production on this project.
This is just one of those stories where time will reveal all, but it’s been a while since we heard anything from the brothers (and sister).


----------

